# Eine JPG Datei die Transparenz Kanäle enthält ?



## sleepo (29. August 2004)

Hi Leute.
Folgendes:

Normaler weise muss man kleine bildchen, für die homepage, die Transparenten Hintergrund haben sollen oder so ja im Format .gif speichern. Nun dieses ist meist größer (Dateigröße) und hat Maximal 256 Farben.

Nun habe ich in meiner Homepage alle Bilder aber bereits im JPEG Format. Es würde ne ewigkeit dauern diese Links alle zu änder. Jetzt hab ich entdeckt, das man die .gif dateien im Explorer einfach umbenennen kann in .jpg. Die Transparenz belibt erhalten, obwohl es nun mit der Endung .JPG geöffnet werden kann.

Kann das sein ? Kann es da zu Komplikationen bei einigen I-Explorern kommen ?

mfg Christian


----------



## shutdown (29. August 2004)

Frage (ohne es extra auszuprobieren):

Ein ändern der Dateiendung ändert doch nichts an der Dateigröße
Sonst hättest du jetzt eine neue Komprimierungsmethode entdeckt 

shutdown


----------



## Gumbo (29. August 2004)

Die Änderung einer Endung ändert noch lange nichts am Inhalt. Denn auch innerhalb der Datei ist der Media-Typ vermerkt.


----------



## kasper (29. August 2004)

Durch das Umbenennen der Endung, ändert sich nichts. Der Browser interpretiert es immer noch als .gif.


----------

